# BANDS....how many ya got?



## tradhunter98 (Dec 14, 2013)

I was wondering how many bands you guys have? Also how many years did it take to get them? And what kinda of ducks where they on?


----------



## steelshotslayer (Dec 14, 2013)

0 Duck bands a few geese bands


----------



## 242outdoors (Dec 14, 2013)

One band in 5 years


----------



## kwillis33 (Dec 14, 2013)

0 in 14 years -- granted for the past 5 years I've hunted on average 2-4 times a year.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Dec 14, 2013)

15 goose bands the 14 banded in Ga. My first one was banded in Maryland. I have no duck bands.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 14, 2013)

One band, off a drake wood duck.


----------



## 242outdoors (Dec 14, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> One band, off a drake wood duck.



Same here. Banded in North Carolina.


----------



## redneckhunter31510 (Dec 14, 2013)

Got my first one this year, on a Drake wood duck. Come all the way from Canada, and im in south east ga


----------



## maughdr (Dec 14, 2013)

Got two duck bands on a drake woodie and a drake pintail and one goose band in 4 years


----------



## oaky-woods-8-pointer (Dec 14, 2013)

One goose band


----------



## Headsortails (Dec 14, 2013)

In over fifty years of duck hunting and hundreds of ducks killed, I have never killed a banded bird.


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 14, 2013)

4 goose bands and 4 duck bands. All geese killed and from Ga. 3 redheads killed in Texas. Two from canada and one from Oregon. 1 bluebill killed in GA and banded in Iowa. 10 years of duck hunting.


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 14, 2013)

3 bands. One woodie from Canada....Two geese from Georgia.


----------



## Mars (Dec 14, 2013)

1 banded mottled duck in 5 years of hunting. Killed on Thanksgiving day.


----------



## stopper32 (Dec 14, 2013)

Got one, took five years. Drake wood duck banded in New York. Killed in Screven Co.


----------



## trckdrvr (Dec 14, 2013)

14 bands


----------



## kwillis33 (Dec 14, 2013)

Headsortails said:


> In over fifty years of duck hunting and hundreds of ducks killed, I have never killed a banded bird.



I'm not quite to 50+ years, but I'm glad I'm not alone in the "surpassed 5+ years without a band" column. 

I've been on 3 hunts where a banded bird was killed...

-- Hunting flooded timber with my Dad - he water swatted a banded woodie that I was unable to shoot at because it was behind an oak tree

-- Goose hunting on a lease with my Dad. Pair of Canada's came in, I killed the lead bird instead of the trail bird like I should have. Trail bird had the band.

-- Goose hunting on private land with a co-worker. Flock of 10 committed and he knocked out the bird with the band.


----------



## Theduckhunter13 (Dec 14, 2013)

3. 1 Drake woody from ohio that was 8 yrs old. 1 Hen woody from Wisconsin that was banded the year prior on my birthday surprisingly. 1 Goose banded in Canada Somewhere...... Been hunting for 10yrs or so.....


----------



## hrstille (Dec 14, 2013)

1 banded drake woody in 8 years of hunting. He was banded in New York


----------



## BlastinBill (Dec 15, 2013)

I've got 6 duck bands and 4 goose bands. I've been hunting almost 20 years. 
2 Wood Ducks- New York & Vermont
2 Mallards- Manitoba & North Dakota
1 Gadwall- North Dakota
1 mottled duck- Texas

3 Canada Geese- Georgia
1 snow goose- Somewhere in Canada


----------



## trophyslayer (Dec 15, 2013)

0 Bands.... 4 years


----------



## trckdrvr (Dec 15, 2013)

funny thing I read about duck bands..
1 male mallard was captured and banded 32times!
He was captured in the nets twice a year for 16years..

his band became thin and unreadable so it had to be replaced several times..but as far as the lifespan of ducks he lived a Looong life.


----------



## 7mm mag 06 (Dec 15, 2013)

One band off a drake wood duck, been duck hunting for 10 plus years.


----------



## GA Swamp Duck (Dec 15, 2013)

*4 bands*

got 2 snow goose in AK and 2 woodies in north GA in 7 years


----------



## deast1988 (Dec 15, 2013)

2 geese from Ga
2 wood ducks from Ga
1 wood duck from Tenn

Hunts 3 goose hunts where other bands were killed

3 woody hunts where others killed bands.

9yrs of chasing ducks

11hunts I've been on that produced bands, 
I've taken 5bands over the 9yrs I've waterfowl hunted, I killed the first band 5yrs in!


----------



## bdavisbdavis727 (Dec 15, 2013)

2 banded wood ducks in the same hunt, one from Illinois banded in 2011 one from Missouri banded in 2006, killed January 2013


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 15, 2013)

one wood duck band and two dove bands.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Dec 15, 2013)

GA Swamp Duck said:


> got 2 snow goose in AK and 2 woodies in north GA in 7 years



that first pick was in the GON?


----------



## Bud Lite (Dec 15, 2013)

1 mallard drake in 8 years of hunting. He was from Aylmer Ontario canada.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Dec 15, 2013)

See I read about all these duck bands it hurts my feelings 10 years of hunting and all I have is stinkin goose bands.


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Dec 15, 2013)

One goose band in 6 years. Banded in Upson Co., GA 08/2011 and harvested in Talbot Co., GA in 12/2011.


----------



## t bird (Dec 15, 2013)

Ive gotten 4 goose bands, 8 duck bands. 17 years of hunting.
 a blue wing teal, a green wing teal,(both killed in Ga, both came from Canada,) a mallard hen from Canada, and 5 woodies. all killed in Georgia besides one hen woodie I killed in miss.

 This green wing is by far my favorite! Killed last year


----------



## WhackemWilly (Dec 15, 2013)

First duck I ever shot was banded, female woodie when I was 10 yrs old. Flew down from Ohio.


----------



## andyparm (Dec 16, 2013)

Killed my first band last year. Been duck hunting for 21 years.  I guess they don't band many sea ducks and divers. Been on 4 or 5 other hunts where people killed banded birds. All wood ducks.

On another note, I killed my first drake mallard this past Saturday. Couldn't tell you how many ducks I've shot (at) over the years including mallards. Finally connected!


----------



## kwillis33 (Dec 16, 2013)

I think the real question is...has anyone ever killed a reward band? I remember an article in DU magazine a number of years ago regarding this. Rewards anywhere from $10, $20, $50 and $100.

Anybody?


----------



## steelshotslayer (Dec 16, 2013)

I haven't ever heard of one killed seen a reward tagged shoal bass caught two years ago though.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Dec 16, 2013)

kwillis33 said:


> I think the real question is...has anyone ever killed a reward band? I remember an article in DU magazine a number of years ago regarding this. Rewards anywhere from $10, $20, $50 and $100.
> 
> Anybody?


a buddy of mine shot a double banded woodie $100 reward>


----------



## Lightnrod (Dec 16, 2013)

Killed a double banded woodie few years ago. $100 reward,killed in Midville,GA banded in New York. Duck was 6 years old.


----------



## ghadarits (Dec 16, 2013)

Two geese and one duck which was a mallard hen. Its been 5 or 6 years since I got a banded bird so I'm past due for another one.


----------



## lambos77 (Dec 16, 2013)

3 banded drake woodies. Been duck hunting 6years.


----------



## triton196 (Dec 16, 2013)

one in 6 years killed in north ga woody drake killed in dec tagged in quebec Canada in august


----------



## bowhunter8 (Dec 17, 2013)

no bands so far! saw about 40 geese next to a pond while scouting for deer today. looked at them through the rifle scope and spotted 4 bands!


----------



## cfuller6 (Dec 17, 2013)

3 wood Duck bands and 1 goose band.
All killed in Jenkins and Screven counties over the past 8 years hunting.
Coolest was a wood duck hen i killed in Millen, GA 2007 that was banded in 2000 from Pennsylvania.  The other 2 woodies were from Albany, NY, Raleigh NC, and the Goose was from Winfield, GA.


----------



## GADawg08 (Dec 17, 2013)

10 yrs...0 bands ...got a buddy whose first duck he ever shot was a banded woody


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 17, 2013)

kwillis33 said:


> I think the real question is...has anyone ever killed a reward band? I remember an article in DU magazine a number of years ago regarding this. Rewards anywhere from $10, $20, $50 and $100.
> 
> Anybody?



No ducks, but did get $100 dove band! 
Banded in Ohio, killed in Lowndesboro, Ala.


----------



## trckdrvr (Dec 17, 2013)

I don't know if I would send it in for the $ reward,as I was told you don't get the band back?


----------



## bradyb (Dec 17, 2013)

Got my first one this year,this is my 5th season and it was on a mallard


----------



## QuackAddict (Dec 18, 2013)

I killed a drake woodie in GA about 5 years ago that had a $100 reward band.  Shot in December and was banded the summer before in Ohio.   I've also killed 2 banded Georgian Canada geese.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 18, 2013)

*Bands*

Been hunting ducks for 12-13 years and never even been on a hunt where one was killed. Spent a lot of time in Ark. over the years. Killed a bunch of ducks but none banded. Did read a story in Jonesboro about a boy that shot two dbl banded mallards on the same hunt. That's darn lucky


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 19, 2013)

mguthrie said:


> Been hunting ducks for 12-13 years and never even been on a hunt where one was killed. Spent a lot of time in Ark. over the years. Killed a bunch of ducks but none banded. Did read a story in Jonesboro about a boy that shot two dbl banded mallards on the same hunt. That's darn lucky



Chances are they were banded together at the same place


----------



## krazybronco2 (Dec 19, 2013)

2 Bands

first is a Goose band from the midlands hunt test and the second was a money band from the Carolina Boykin hunt test. (havent called the money band in cause there isnt a #)

o wait yall are talking about ducks you shot my bad none from a duck or goose.


----------



## Duckbob (Dec 21, 2013)

One dove band in 19 years of dove hunting, 1 duck band in 10 years of duck hunting, drake Florida mottled duck banded 2 months before he flew past the wrong guy at the wrong time.

DB


----------



## jabrooks07 (Dec 21, 2013)

1 band, 16 years. Banded drake pintail in MS bout three years ago, banded in North Dakota.


----------



## jabrooks07 (Dec 21, 2013)

Funny i commented on this yesterday, got me a banded wood duck hen this morning! Banded in NC 2 years ago. 2nd band in 16 years of hunting.
Wont let me post a pic from my phone...


----------



## HuntinDawg89 (Dec 24, 2013)

8 Canada Goose bands, all killed and banded in GA.  1 duck band, mallard drake banded in MN and killed in Arkansas.  Been hunting them since Jan. 1995.  We actually weren't sure whether I killed the banded mallard or if my Dad did.  We were both shooting at him.

Also 2 Frost waterfowl bands from 2 mallards, but I don't think those count (I still keep them though).


----------



## Benjie Boswell (Dec 28, 2013)

19 goose bands, all banded in or near Greensboro Ga. All killed in or near Greensboro, GA.  2 duck bands, 1 mallard from Ontario and 1 woodie from South Carolina. That is in 20+ years of hunting. My 15 year old son killed his first mallard in his first year hunting that was banded in South Dakota. Kid still doesn't realize how lucky he is.


----------



## wazman19 (Dec 28, 2013)

1 Drake mallard and 1 hen woody, both banded and killed in ga.


----------



## turnipgreen (Dec 30, 2013)

huntin ducks for 15 years,  no bands from ducks. did kill a pigeon with a band one time, guess it was someones racing pigeon


----------



## florida boy (Dec 30, 2013)

rnelson5 said:


> Chances are they were banded together at the same place



Out of five banded birds I have killed 2 were drake buffies banded together in canada . I was very shocked to see a band on a buffie much less 2 at the same time .


----------



## Humpback89 (Dec 30, 2013)

Killed a banded drake woody this morning. Was banded September 2 2010 in New Holstein Wisconsin makes the second band ever other came off a drake mallard from North Dakota.   Two bands in 14 years


----------



## paleman (Dec 30, 2013)

0 bands in 8 years.  I've been on two hunts where banded birds were killed. Both woodies.


----------



## mcarge (Dec 31, 2013)

One banded Mottled duck killed in SC banded in SC, One banded Green wing teal from Point Tallion Quebec.


----------



## straightshooter (Jan 1, 2014)

Have killed lots of ducks, and have been lucky enough to collect a few bands along the way.  These are all from mallard, pintail and wood ducks.


----------



## Humpback89 (Jan 8, 2014)

*Band from 12-30-14*

Wood duck from WI


----------



## tebigcountry (Jan 9, 2014)

40 years of duck hunting......one banded gadwall that I have mounted....numbers we're worn......taxidermist could not even make them out...

My cousin and my father killed 5 banded mallards in a swamp we used to hunt.....

In Arkansas.....I did not have a shot on the bird.....I told my buddy.....shoot the bird in the back.......it's a drake.....dog brings the bird.....it's a banded drake mallard....dam the bad luck.


----------



## Duckbob (Jan 9, 2014)

One dove band in 18 years and one Florida mottled in 12 years that was banded 2 months prior to falling to me.

DB


----------



## steelshotslayer (Jan 9, 2014)

Duckbob said:


> One dove band in 18 years and one Florida mottled in 12 years that was banded 2 months prior to falling to me.
> 
> DB



Well if your gonna only shoot ONE that mottled would be the one I wanted.  Double trophies


----------



## Lil Red (Jan 9, 2014)

One woodie band in five years, banded about 20 miles away that year. In Louisiana


----------



## jay sullivent (Jan 12, 2014)

I've duck hunted 5 years now and got my first band today.
Drake woody banded in Elgin Illinois Sept 2013


----------

